# Feliks Zemdegs 5x5 (former) WR Average - 46.12



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 11, 2017)

How long do you think the single will last?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 11, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> How long do you think the single will last?


I'd like to say a few months.


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 13, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> I'd like to say a few months.


Quite unlikely considering it is Feliks' best solve including solves at home and Max Park has the UWR which is only 0.08 faster. It is actually one of the WRs that is most likely to last a lot.


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 13, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Quite unlikely considering it is Feliks' best solve including solves at home and Max Park has the UWR which is only 0.08 faster. It is actually one of the WRs that is most likely to last a lot.



Two previous WRs were also his PB singles. I think he could easily beat this, even by 1-2 seconds


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2017)

Congrats again Feliks!


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 13, 2017)

pjk said:


> Congrats again Feliks!



Yeah, I agree! This is very good for a noob


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 14, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> Two previous WRs were also his PB singles. I think he could easily beat this, even by 1-2 seconds


Of course he could, but I was talking about the likelihood of it happening. A comparison of WRs with PBs (not only his, but also Max's and Seung's) indicates that the probablility of him breaking the 5x5 single WR is quite lower than breaking again the 5x5 average or other WRs in 3x3, 6,6 or 7x7.


----------



## CubingRF (Oct 14, 2017)

Now it's *45.64*!


----------

